# MF 135



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

The tractor is very hard to start when ist cold outside… and i dont think its working to glow it? What can i do?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mf135cao,

Attached is a U-tube video of the thermostart system on a Perkins diesel. It's pretty simple. The heater coil has to get hot enough to ignite diesel, and of course you have to have a small source of diesel


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)




----------

